
The XY problem - bloomca
http://xyproblem.info/
======
bloomca
Previous discussion –
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10023882](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10023882).

I think it is pretty interesting, that we are here basically between two
fires, assuming too much or too little. This balancing is true art, so the
problem is to get enough information to assume with enough reliability without
spending too much time.

Also I'd like to point out that in my opinion junior and more senior engineers
are often separated by attitude described here
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5_Whys](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5_Whys))
– when to stop and how to identify root of the problem.

